# Waxstock wax for Charity 'Satsuma Rock' Waxstock Edition



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi all.

A very special pour of wax was made live during the day at Waxstock. Poured in the Dodo Juice 30ml wax pots kindly provided by Dodo Juice themselves. :thumb:

30 pots - each pot numbered - were poured for charity and given to the Sebastians Actions Trust stall both as for use in their tombola and for direct donation sale.

Thank you for all your generosity on the day as I can announce £120 was kindly donated to them. 

The remaining pots were returned to myself which will be sold on DW and ALL proceeds will be given to http://www.sebastiansactiontrust.org/

I placed #1 for sale in the Sales section here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=278113

I was totally blown away by the kind bids placed - but even more so by the highest bidder Miniturbo who has not only donated £75 to Sebastians but ever so kindly insisted I re-auction #1 at a later date. :thumb: I thank you very much sir for your generosity.

Next week I'll place the remaining few pots up as a direct purchase on the Sales section of DW and once they have all been sold I will then do the re-auction for jar #1 with that being the last jar sold.

Here are a few pictures of the wax and being cooled on the day.



















Thank You


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one Jay (good to meet you at last btw!) and miniturbo.
I'll try to remember to keep an eye open for them...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Good man Jay and all for a good cause, I kept meaning to come back to the brewing area but forgot :lol: 
I'd love a pot when the others go up for sale .


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

sounds good will they all go on for a set price or all for bidding?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

See here to purchase available wax pots :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3688624#post3688624


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow !!!

Thank you everyone.

:thumb::thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3699271&postcount=84


----------

